# Erster Toter durch Diablo 3



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt ist bereits der erste Spieler an Diablo3 gestorben...

Link


----------



## odinxd (19. Juli 2012)

Mag hart klingen aber: selber schuld. Wie kann man denn so verblödet sein und ein Game non Stop zocken und dabei Müdigkeit und Hunger vergessen? Da hab ich null Mitgefühl!

Blizz kann man jawohl keinen Strick draus drehen, das kann genau so gut bei anderen Spielen passieren. Apropos gabs sowas nicht schonmal bei Wow?


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juli 2012)

Der Idiot ist nicht an Diablo gestorben, sondern an seiner Unmündigkeit.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Mag hart klingen aber: selber schuld. Wie kann man denn so verblödet sein und ein Game non Stop zocken und dabei Müdigkeit und Hunger vergessen? Da hab ich null Mitgefühl!
> 
> Blizz kann man jawohl keinen Strick draus drehen, das kann genau so gut bei anderen Spielen passieren. Apropos gabs sowas nicht schonmal bei Wow?



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Es sagt ja auch niemand "Die Waffe ist Schuld dass er getötet wurde" oder "Das Essen ist Schuld dass er so dick ist" oder "Der Glücksspielautomat ist Schuld das er pleite ist" (Okay, das sagen doch ein paar Menschen, aber ehrlich? Das ist dämlich.(Meinung)).

Ja, gab es bei WoW schon und vor kurzem auch bei LoL.

Komisch dass das immer im asiatischen Raum passiert oder hat schonmal jemand von Sowas in der westlichen Welt gehört?

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Reis ist anscheinend auf die Dauer doch nich so nahrhaft, deshalb vielleicht... 

Naja wegen D3 ist er nicht gestorben, aber würde mich nicht überraschen wenn bald eine Suizidwelle kommt, wegen extremen Depressionen durch dauerhafte Goldebbe und den miesen Drops...


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juli 2012)

Um es den Mods rechtzumachen.

Dieser Herr scheint wohl nicht von der elitären Sorte gewesen zu sein die auch mal etwas härtere Zeiten durchhalten, ein wahrlich fabulöser Spieler hätte diese 40 Stunden ohne größere Probleme überlebt, like a sir.


----------



## hockomat (19. Juli 2012)

Nja an 40 stunden ohne schlaf und essen stirbt es sich eigentlich nicht so schnell da muss definitiv noch was anderes mit reingespielt ahben wenn er dazu denn auch nichts getrunken hat kann das schon eher hinkommen aber nur durch schlaf und essen mangel für 40 stunden denke ich nciht das man daran stirbt habe oft genug selbst solange durchgemacht und nicht mal den ahuch von irgendwelchen probs gehabt die hauptsache ist der flüssigkeits gehalt stimmt


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

Ach die gschichte hat doch blizzard erfunden oder wen bezahlt dies auszusagen weil der rückgang so stark ist…etz wollen die damit sagen das das spiel so geil ist das einer 2 tage ohne essen,schlafen,tinken usw durchzockt…glaube diese zeiten sind lang vorbei ..egal wo auf der welt… (mein englisch ist ned das beste...hab ich des richtig verstanden , der junge aus taiwan zockte im internetcafe 2 tage, er hatte seinen „privat raum“ da drinnen??? ) in taiwan sind die leute so arm das wenn sich ein 18 jähriger nen privat raum im internet cafe anmieten kann…dann wird papi auch genung kohle haben ihm internet zuhause zu gönnen…weiß ned..ich glaub die geschichten nimma von blizz)……hab gehört das Vivendi Blizz verkaufen will…aber es findet sich kein käufer…nur Microsoft hat gesagt das se vielleicht interesse hätten…Blizz aktien sind seit letztem jahr um ca 40% gefallen so wie ich hörte


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

hockomat schrieb:


> Nja an 40 stunden ohne schlaf und essen stirbt es sich eigentlich nicht so schnell da muss definitiv noch was anderes mit reingespielt ahben wenn er dazu denn auch nichts getrunken hat kann das schon eher hinkommen aber nur durch schlaf und essen mangel für 40 stunden denke ich nciht das man daran stirbt habe oft genug selbst solange durchgemacht und nicht mal den ahuch von irgendwelchen probs gehabt die hauptsache ist der flüssigkeits gehalt stimmt


So wie ich das gelesen habe hat er weder geschlafen, noch gegessen oder getrunken. Erschöpfter Körper, Dehydrierung und keine Nahrungs(Energie)zufuhr, alles auf einmal, da kann man denke ich schon dran sterben.



BigRizz schrieb:


> Ach die gschichte hat doch blizzard erfunden oder wen bezahlt dies auszusagen weil der rückgang so stark ist…etz wollen die damit sagen das das spiel so geil ist das einer 2 tage ohne essen,schlafen,tinken usw durchzockt…glaube diese zeiten sind lang vorbei ..egal wo auf der welt… (mein englisch ist ned das beste...hab ich des richtig verstanden , der junge aus taiwan zockte im internetcafe 2 tage, er hatte seinen „privat raum" da drinnen??? ) in taiwan sind die leute so arm das wenn sich ein 18 jähriger nen privat raum im internet cafe anmieten kann…dann wird papi auch genung kohle haben ihm internet zuhause zu gönnen…weiß ned..ich glaub die geschichten nimma von blizz)……hab gehört das Vivendi Blizz verkaufen will…aber es findet sich kein käufer…nur Microsoft hat gesagt das se vielleicht interesse hätten…Blizz aktien sind seit letztem jahr um ca 40% gefallen so wie ich hörte


Das ist ja mal eine interessante Verschwörungtheorie. o_O

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Hier, ein Chinese ist nach 11 Tagen Fußball-EM nonstop schauen gestorben: http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachrichten/altoetting/ueberregionales/Fussball-EM-Chinese-Fernseher-Schlafmangel-schlafen-Herz;art5572,121249

Diese Asiaten, kaum schlagen die mal über die Stränge kippen die reihenweise um. Wenn ich da an so manches Saufgelage in den 90ern denke...


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine interessante Verschwörungtheorie. o_O
> 
> mfg



An 18 year old has died in Taiwan after playing PC hit Diablo III for 40 straight hours in an Internet café. Blizzard has issued a statement advising fans to play in ‘moderation’. Diablo III – take regular breaks A teenager has collapsed and died at an Internet café in southern Taiwan, after playing PC blockbuster Diablo III for 40 consecutive hours. Already the second similar death in Taiwan this year, sadly these sort of stories are quite commonplace. Certainly all the elements here seem to follow the usual pattern: the Asian country, the teenage player, and the Internet café setting. The only unusual detail is that he was playing Blizzard’s action role-player Diablo III rather than a massively multiplayer online title such as World Of Warcraft – but clearly it’s the same difference. According to Australian newspaper reports the youth was named Chuang and he’d booked a private room in the café at around midday on July 13, he then played for almost two days non-stop without eating. A café worker woke him up from resting on a table on the morning of July 15, but Chuang was only able to take a few steps before collapsing. The exact cause of death has not yet been established, but is believed to be cardiovascular in nature. Blizzard has been quick to respond to the news and has issued the following statement: ‘We’re saddened to hear this news, and our thoughts are with his family and friends during this difficult time. We don’t feel it would be appropriate for us to comment further without knowing all of the circumstances involved. ‘While we recognise that it’s ultimately up to each individual or their parent or guardian to determine playing habits, we feel that moderation is clearly important, and that a person’s day-to-day life should take precedence over any form of entertainment.’ Video: Check out the Diablo III trailer Thoughts? Email gamecentral@ukmetro.co.uk or leave a comment below 

das hat mir mein arbeitskollege heute geschickt...wie gesagt mein Englisch is ned das beste..was heißt Verschwörungstheorie...das is halt meine Meinung...das ist wie wenn einer sagt in Amerika ist einer an nem ticktack erstickt...und das mit,das Blizzard Aktien gefallen sind und aufgrund dessen Vivendi verkaufen will hab ich vom hören sagen..kann mich aber nochmal infomieren wo der bericht dazu steht...

mfg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (19. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> das hat mir mein arbeitskollege heute geschickt...wie gesagt mein Englisch is ned das beste..was heißt Verschwörungstheorie...das is halt meine Meinung...das ist wie wenn einer sagt in Amerika ist einer an nem ticktack erstickt...und das mit,das Blizzard Aktien gefallen sind und aufgrund dessen Vivendi verkaufen will hab ich vom hören sagen..kann mich aber nochmal infomieren wo der bericht dazu steht...
> 
> mfg



Der Bericht würde mich auch mal interessiern. Fakt ist, dass Vivendi nach dem Abgang von Jean-Bernard Levy, also dem ehemaligen Chef, die Firmestruktur neu ausrichten will und da Anteile an einem Computerspiele-Riesen einfach nicht dazu passen offenbar.
Desweiteren wurden Gespräche über den Verkauf von Activision Blizzard mit sowohl Blizz selbst, als auch Walt Disney, Microsoft, TakeTwo, Time Warner und Tencent (wobei Walt Disney und TakeTwo wohl schon wieder ihr Desinteresse bekundet haben).


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> [...]



Also Vivendi will nicht Blizzard, sondern Activision Blizzard verkaufen. Das hat aber rein garnichts mit denen, sondern mit den miesen Zahlen von Vivendi zu tun.

Das die Aktien sinken kann ich mir gut vorstellen, damals war Blizzard mit WoW einfach ein großer Hype, doch die Abo-Zahlen nehmen ab etc., klar dass da die panischen Aktioniäre das langsam sinkende Schiff verlassen, aber ich habe auf Aktien nie viel Wert gegeben, viel zu viel Spekulation.

Klar ähnelt die Geschichte sehr der von dem der an WoW gestorben ist. Aber wie ich bereits gesagt habe ist es ja verwunderlich dass sowas nur im asiatischen Raum geschieht.
Aber was wäre das den bitte für Werbung für blizzard? "Hey, spielt unser Spiel, es wird euch so fesseln dass ihr sterben werdet!" Naja, wenn das überzeugt, der sollte doch meiner Meinung nach mal zum Seelenklempner.

Ich erinnere mich noch daran als ich Skyrim gespielt habe. Ich hatte in der Zeit frei, habe an einem Sonntag-Abend angefangen und dann bis zum nächsten Samstag-Mittag jeden Tag nur Skyrim gespielt, nur habe ich auch darauf geachtet zu essen, zu trinken, duschen zu gehen und genug Schlaf zu bekommen.

Klar können spiele fesseln, aber sowas sehe ich nicht als gute Werbung für Blizzard an. Das ist eher etwas für die Blizzard-Hasser, ich sehe schon in nächster Zeit solche Aussagen auf mich zukommen wie "Hey, du spielst doch auch dieses Blizzard-Dingens, zockst du auch immer 40 Stunden am Stück, ohne zu essen und zu trinken?".

mfg


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

40 Stunden am Stück war damals auf den LAN-Party eher ein schlappes Wochenede gewesen... Die Jugend von heute hält einfach nichts mehr aus oO
Vielleicht hat er sich aber auch 40 h am Stück über die unzähligen Bugs und niedriegen Dropraten aufgeregt...


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Also Vivendi will nicht Blizzard, sondern Activision Blizzard verkaufen. Das hat aber rein garnichts mit denen, sondern mit den miesen Zahlen von Vivendi zu tun.
> 
> Das die Aktien sinken kann ich mir gut vorstellen, damals war Blizzard mit WoW einfach ein großer Hype, doch die Abo-Zahlen nehmen ab etc., klar dass da die panischen Aktioniäre das langsam sinkende Schiff verlassen, aber ich habe auf Aktien nie viel Wert gegeben, viel zu viel Spekulation.
> 
> ...



jo wie gesagt das mit den Aktien und dem Verkauf hab ich nur von nem Kollegen gehört...hab es selber nicht nachgelesen..entweder hab ich ihn falsch verstanden (wen dem so ist sry schon mal) oder er hat sich falsch ausgedrückt...ich hab es eben so aufgefasst das in dem bericht den er gelesen hatte Vivendi ,Activision Blizzard verkaufen will...und der der den Bericht geschriben hat, spekuliert das es an den fallenden Aktien liegen könnte... naja und thema Werbung..is so ne sache...genau wie du hier oben schreibst :"Hey, du spielst doch auch dieses Blizzard-Dingens, zockst du auch immer 40 Stunden am Stück, ohne zu essen und zu trinken?".

ist das keine Werbung für Blizzard wenn einer der z.B Blizzard gar nicht kennt mit so nem Spruch zu dir kommt??? Verstehst du was ich mein?? Selbst einer der nie was von Blizzard gehört hat,hört das einer an einem Produkt von dieser Firma gestorben ist...also Googelt man vielleicht mal danach und kommt selber auf den Geschmack von diesen "Blizzard-Dingens"... Reiche Leute gehn über Leichen wenn se merken das ihr vermögen sinkt...du kannst es als Verschwörung hinstellen, ist dein gutes Recht...aber Guck doch mal USA >> Öl knappheit >> 9/11 Szenario (Verschwörung hin oder her) >> Irak krieg...kla weicht dieses Beispiel nun komplett vom Thema ab...aber ist halt meine Meinung..ich glaub halt ned immer alles was in den Medien steht..jeder hat da seine Meinung


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> 40 Stunden am Stück war damals auf den LAN-Party eher ein schlappes Wochenede gewesen... Die Jugend von heute hält einfach nichts mehr aus oO
> Vielleicht hat er sich aber auch 40 h am Stück über die unzähligen Bugs und niedriegen Dropraten aufgeregt...


Jup, aber ich schätze du hast wenigstens was gegessen oder zumindest getrunken. 

mfg


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

In der Regel kommt ein Mensch 3 Tage ohne Wasser und 3 Wochen ohne essen aus ohne das was passiert...

wenn er nicht mal dazu in der Lage war, erinnert mich das Irgendwie an die Southpark folge mit dem Spruch: "MUM SCHÜSSEL...."


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Jup, aber ich schätze du hast wenigstens was gegessen oder zumindest getrunken.
> 
> mfg


Wobei sich mir da der Sinn entzieht. Jeder von uns hat doch schon mal hart gesuchtet. Hab damals auch mit meinem besten Kumpel Fugger 2-Sessions bis morgens um 7 gemacht. Dann bis 11 geschlafen und dann sofort wieder ran. Nicht gesund, aber gehört zum Zockerleben. Aber warum um alles in der Welt stellen einige gleich noch dazu die Grundbedürfnisse ein? Essen und trinken geht auch problemlos am PC, auch ohne zwangsläufig alles zu vermisten. Nur der Toilettengang hält halt paar Minuten auf. Aber mein Gott, das Leben ist lang und wenn man ordentlich drückt, geht auch die Klo-Sitzung binnen Minuten zu Ende. Manche haben irgendwie ein Selbstzerstörungsgen und seines wurde wahrscheinlich grad aktiviert.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> In der Regel kommt ein Mensch 3 Tage ohne Wasser und 3 Wochen ohne essen aus ohne das was passiert...
> 
> wenn er nicht mal dazu in der Lage war, erinnert mich das Irgendwie an die Southpark folge mit dem Spruch: "MUM SCHÜSSEL...."



Nicht in der Regel, sondern im Optimalfall.

Nehmen wir nun an dass er nicht gerade sportlich ist. Dann hat er wie gesagt nicht geschlafen, daraus resultiert höherer Energieverbrauch, was den Drang nach Essen erhöht.

Für mich waren früher 2-3 Tage durchmachen kein Ding, nur ohne Essen und Trinken ging garnichts.

mfg


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

naja Optimalfall eher nicht...

Du kennst ja die Regel: 3 Minuten ohne Luft, 3 Tage ohne Wasser, 3 Wochen ohne Essen...
Und selbst wenn es ein pummelchen war hält man das sogar noch besser durch als einer Spargeltarzan.
Der Energieverbrauch ist auch nicht so enorm hoch weil man nur sitzt, gut natürlich geistige Anstrengung verbraucht viel... aber bei stupiden Monster umhauen kann man davon auch nicht viel verbrauchen...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> naja Optimalfall eher nicht...
> 
> Du kennst ja die Regel: 3 Minuten ohne Luft, 3 Tage ohne Wasser, 3 Wochen ohne Essen...
> Und selbst wenn es ein pummelchen war hält man das sogar noch besser durch als einer Spargeltarzan.
> Der Energieverbrauch ist auch nicht so enorm hoch weil man nur sitzt, gut natürlich geistige Anstrengung verbraucht viel... aber bei stupiden Monster umhauen kann man davon auch nicht viel verbrauchen...



Naja, noch habe ich keine Studie darüber gesehen das ein Mensch, jeder Rasse und Klasse, jeder Art, jeder Größe und jeder Breite, in jeder Situation 3 Tage ohne Wasser und 3 Wochen ohne Essen überleben kann.

Deswegen rechne ich nicht mit diesen "Regelfällen". Und da es ja bis jetzt nur solche Meldungen aus dem Asiatischen Raum gab, vielleicht ist man dort "schwächer" und hält nicht so lange durch wie es bei uns gewohnt ist.

mfg


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Das ist das Selbe Phänomen wie bei der Sendung X-Faktor... komischer Weise passiert dort das ganze Paranormale nur in den USA und nirgendwo anders auf der Welt... selbes bei Computerspielen in Asien...

In  Dungen Keeper 2 kam nach Mitternacht bzw glaub auch nach 8h Spielzeit am Stück immer eine Stimme die Sagte: 

"bestimmt müssen sich auch dungeon keeper ab und an in eine art schlafsaal zurückziehen, stimmts"
etwas später (ca um 3) kommt sowas ähnliches.
".................... geh schlafen !"


----------



## skyline930 (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ihr sicher mitbekommen habt ist bereits der erste Spieler an Diablo3 Dummheit in Form von 40 Stunden ohne Pause, Essen, Trinken, Schlaf zocken gestorben...
> 
> Link


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Das spiel hat schuld... es hätte den Spieler darauf hinweisen müssen das ein zu langes Suchten dazu führen kann ein Raum-Zeit-Gefühl, Nahrungsaufnahme und dass trinken zu vergessen...

Früher gab es am Anfang auch immer die Meldung, dass man dadurch epileptische Anfälle, Herzprobleme etc. bekommen kann. Es wurde sogar empfohlen eine Pause von 20 minuten jede Spielstunde einzulegen...
weiß garnicht ob es das heute noch gibt.


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

Jeder ist seines Schicksals Schmied 

(halte trotzdem noch daran fest das die Geschichte erfunden sein könnte)

Der Dealer ist auch nicht schuld wenn sich der Junky ne überdosis reinhaut.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Das spiel hat schuld... es hätte den Spieler darauf hinweisen müssen das ein zu langes Suchten dazu führen kann ein Raum-Zeit-Gefühl, Nahrungsaufnahme und dass trinken zu vergessen...


Ich hoffe doch sehr das ist Ironie. o_O



jimmyjump schrieb:


> Früher gab es am Anfang auch immer die Meldung, dass man dadurch epileptische Anfälle, Herzprobleme etc. bekommen kann. Es wurde sogar empfohlen eine Pause von 20 minuten jede Spielstunde einzulegen...
> weiß garnicht ob es das heute noch gibt.


Die gibt es auf jeder Verpackung. Hinweise gibt es zu genüge und Spieler haben keine Lust das bei jedem Neustart vom Spiel wieder und wieder wegklicken zu müssen.

Jede Spielstunde eine Pause machen? Das ich nicht lache.

Jemand hat Herzprobleme? Dann sollte er lieber wissen wie er mit Sachen umgehen soll und nicht das Spiel muss ihn darüber aufklären.

Er hat epileptische Anfälle? Nunja, dafür gibt es genug Hinweise und mit ein wenig Gehirn informiert man sich vorher über das Spiel.

Ich zitiere mich hier einfach nochmal:


Murfy schrieb:


> Es sagt ja auch niemand "Die Waffe ist Schuld dass er getötet wurde" oder "Das Essen ist Schuld dass er so dick ist" oder "Der Glücksspielautomat ist Schuld das er pleite ist" (Okay, das sagen doch ein paar Menschen, aber ehrlich? Das ist dämlich.(Meinung)).



mfg


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> Jeder ist seines Schicksals Schmied




Er hat einfach zu hoch gepokert...


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Viel interessanter finde ich aber das bei dem Link ein Facebook Daumen ist und das es 665 Personen gefällt das ein asiate gestorben ist... welch kranke welt wir doch haben...


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich aber das bei dem Link ein Facebook Daumen ist und das es 665 Personen gefällt das ein asiate gestorben ist... welch kranke welt wir doch haben...




Kranke Welt , du sagst es und da wären wir doch wieder bei meiner Aussage/Meinung die Murphy als Verschwörung darstellt


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> Kranke Welt , du sagst es und da wären wir doch wieder bei meiner Aussage/Meinung die Murphy als Verschwörung darstellt




ich geb Murphy da recht  hehe


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

BigRizz schrieb:


> [...]Murphy *Murfy*[...]






jimmyjump schrieb:


> [...]Murphy *Murfy*[...]



Also bitte, wenn schon dann aber richtig. 

mfg


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn schon dann aber richtig.
> 
> mfg




sorry


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Also bitte, wenn schon dann aber richtig.
> 
> mfg




Nein Nein, so steht es geschrieben so soll es geschehen ---> ergo Ändere bitte deinen Namen


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hab es allerdings von der ersten Minute an gewusst, dass dieses Spiel keinen Langzeitspielspaß bietet... Oo


----------



## BigRizz (19. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Nein Nein, so steht es geschrieben so soll es geschehen ---> ergo Ändere bitte deinen Namen




hehe


----------



## Pyronidas (19. Juli 2012)

Das gibt doch dem Satz: "In China ist n Sack Reis umgefallen" ne ganz neue Bedeuting, mann welches Drama da gemacht wird drumm, jeden Tag sterben Hunderttausende unverschuldet, aber wenn n Reisfresser in China umfällt weil er sich nicht von seinen Flimmerkasten trennen kann ist das Buffed sogar ne News wert xD DAS meine Freunde nenn ich kranke Welt.


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Das gibt doch dem Satz: "In China ist n Sack Reis umgefallen" ne ganz neue Bedeuting, mann welches Drama da gemacht wird drumm, jeden Tag sterben Hunderttausende unverschuldet, aber wenn n Reisfresser in China umfällt weil er sich nicht von seinen Flimmerkasten trennen kann ist das Buffed sogar ne News wert xD DAS meine Freunde nenn ich kranke Welt.




Naja eine News nicht sondern eher ein Foren eintrag...

Und wenn dann ist ein "leerer" Sack reis umgefallen... (sinnhaftigkeit??? oO) der gute Kerl hat nichts gegessen oO


----------



## orkman (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Reis ist anscheinend auf die Dauer doch nich so nahrhaft, deshalb vielleicht...



die rassistischen sprueche kann man sich ja wohl sparen ... jetzt wissen wir ja wenigstens dass du bei der kartoffel bleibst ...

im westlichen raum hab ich auch schon von dem ein oder andern toten gehoert ... sowas passiert dann aber eher in den USA .. einfach mal ein paar game dokus ansehen ... da wird sicher von dem ein oder andern toten erzaehlt ...

ob das spiel schuld ist oder nicht ... keine ahnung ... in amerika wird ja auch gesagt dass man schusswaffen in manchen bundesstaaten verbieten sollte ... keine schusswaffe -> niemand wird erschossen ...


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2012)

Die Asiaten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie früher mal waren... 4 Tage und schon tot... Das schaffe ich selbst noch.

Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft, was hat Diablo damit zu tun? Wenn der Typ zu wenig Hirn hat um wenigstens etwas zu trinken damit er nicht stirbt, ist er wohl selbst schuld. Soviel Schmalz sollte man noch haben, selbst beim durchsuchten, zu merken wenn man etwas essen/trinken muss.


----------



## orkman (19. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Asiaten sind auch nicht mehr das was sie früher mal waren... 4 Tage und schon tot... Das schaffe ich selbst noch.
> 
> Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft, was hat Diablo damit zu tun? Wenn der Typ zu wenig Hirn hat um wenigstens etwas zu trinken damit er nicht stirbt, ist er wohl selbst schuld. Soviel Schmalz sollte man noch haben, selbst beim durchsuchten, zu merken wenn man etwas essen/trinken muss.



wer sagt dass er verhungert ist ? wenn man den artikel liest sieht man ja dass sie von nem herzproblem reden und/oder einem thrombus ... was kein wunder ist ... wenn man lange sitzt ohne sich gross zu bewegen fliesst das blut schlechter ... dann bildet sich ein thrombus ...deshalb sollte man ja auch in flugzeugen wenn man fliegt , jede stunde einmal aufstehen oder die bestimmten uebungen machen im sitzen damit ein thrombus sich nicht bilden kann


----------



## Laras73 (19. Juli 2012)

Selber Schuld. Wer seine Grenzen nicht kennt, muss halt damit rechnen. Kein Mitleid für solche Leute


----------



## Yinj (19. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer Erklären wie er durch das Spiel gestorben ist? Mindcontrol? Erstochen? Erschossen? Ertränkt? Oder ist er wie so viele Menschen an einer Sucht und ihren Folgen gestorben?


----------



## Laras73 (19. Juli 2012)

Die Sucht war es wohl


----------



## lovechia (19. Juli 2012)

Würd empfehlen den Titel zu ändern. Der ist ja nicht durch Diablo 3 gestorben, sondern durch seine eigene Dummheit.


----------



## jimmyjump (19. Juli 2012)

lovechia schrieb:


> Würd empfehlen den Titel zu ändern. Der ist ja nicht durch Diablo 3 gestorben, sondern durch seine eigene Dummheit.



Es war Diablo persönlich!


----------



## myadictivo (19. Juli 2012)

ich protestiere energisch..der erste an d3 verstorbene war ein übergewichtiger us amerikaner mit herz/lungen leiden..!!!!
ehre wem ehre gebührt..find ich nicht in ordnung das hier jemand 8 wochen später den titel erster toter zugesprochen bekommen soll


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Haha ja da haste natürlich recht... 

Mal abgesehen davon das der Threadtitel schon ziemlich dämlich ist find ich s schon geil wie jetzt alle mal wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen gekommen und das Thema seit meinem letzten Post auf einmal 2 Seiten mehr hat, wo es hier doch wirklich absolut nichts zu diskutieren gibt. Andere krepieren weil sie auf irgendnem Rave zusammenbrechen weil sie dehydriert sind, nichts essen und sich mit anderen Substanzen wach halten. Hier zockt halt einer und ist wahrscheinlich sowieso relativ unbelastbar, da kommt eins zum anderem.

Was soll´s? Wen interessierts?

Ohhh Sensation Sensation! Blizzard tötet seine Spieler! Blizzard hat das erfunden wegen der Promo!

OMG!


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Erklären wie er durch das Spiel gestorben ist?



Vor Langeweile eingenickt und dann vom Stuhl in eine Schere gefallen oder so.


----------



## garak111 (20. Juli 2012)

Mein Kaffesatz und die Planetenkonstellation sagen mir, dass der Verstorbene einem Herzinfarkt erlag. Warum:

Nach dem Identifizieren des ca. 1000ten gelben level 63-Items, meldete seine Sehorgan dem Kleingehirn ein Items, welches zu seinem Charakter passen würde. Das Kleinhirn wollte die Nachricht einfach nicht hinnehmen und das Lustzentrum, stimmuliert durch den Drang nach Gier, wollte dem Tastsinn untersagen, dass dieses Item angelegt wird, sondern für viele Reis-Dollars verscherbelt werden sollte. Dadurch, dass das Verdauungsorgan nicht regelmäßig gewartet wurde, der Körper dehydrierte und mit wichtigen Nährstoffen unterversorgt wurde, der Zwiespalt zwischen Gier nach Dollars und dem inneren Wunsch der Charverbesserung die volle Konzentration beider Gehirnhälften benötigte, hat das Stammhirn einfach vergessen, einen winzigen Impuls an das Herz zu senden. Unterstützt durch Schlafentzug und Muskelerschlaffung hat das Herz dieses Unterlassen als Möglichkeit wahrgenommen, seine Tätigkeit einzustellen. 

Wobei noch angemerkt sein, dass ich löslichen Kaffee trinke und somit sich das Kaffeesatzlesen etwas schwieriger gestaltet.
Menschen sterben bei vielen Aktivitäten. Für mich hoffe ich, dass es nicht bei einem Computerspiel passiert. Mir würden da anderer körperliche Aktivitäten eher zusagen.


----------



## Vatenkeist (20. Juli 2012)

der is doch an der monotonie des farmens krepiert, allerdings bin ich auch mit dem statement von garak111 konform.


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vor Langeweile eingenickt und dann vom Stuhl in eine Schere gefallen oder so.




das erste mal das ich über deinen kommentar lachen muss 


btw eigl sind es schon zwei tote BEIM und nicht durch das Spielen von Diablo 3, der erste war herzkrank und der zweite hatte ne trombose die man durch 2 tage sitzen bekommen kann :>

lächerlich das sowas mit diablo in verbindung gebracht hat, is ja nicht so als wenn diablo die selbe wirkung hätte wie 2 flaschen vodka


----------



## Oníshanu (20. Juli 2012)

Selbst Schuld wenn man durch so ein Spiel süchtig werden kann(selbiges gilt für WoW)
Blizzard weiß wie man seinen Kunden leichte aber gut verdauliche Kost verwirft


----------



## dashofi (21. Juli 2012)

Ist schon der zweite


----------



## Makamos (21. Juli 2012)

Für alle die den Artikeln net gelesen haben und wissen wollen woran er genau gestorben ist er sitz 40+ stunden blut verklumpt sich in den beinen er steht auf das blut fliest wieder richtig klümpchen gelangen ins herz herzinfakt und wenn der körper so am arsch ist bedeutet das unter die erde damit


----------

